# Vegas 2014-will Levi make the shoot-off with an Elite?



## huntelk

If you were to wager a $1000 bet in Vegas with even odds, would you bet on Levi shooting a 900 again this year in Vegas or not?

I am not looking for debate on whether you think Elite is a better bow than Mathews, whether Levi will have more pressure to match last years performance, whether you think twin-tracks are less accurate or that limb-stops are better than cable stops...

I'd just like to see a plain simple poll to see where other archers would put their money.


----------



## TNMAN

Doubt you could get even odds on that bet.


----------



## JimmyP

By listening to his video no one else has a chance elite is so great,I think they cancelled the turn.


----------



## vabowdog

It's more the shooter than the bow...we all know that.


Dewayne


----------



## Wyattwithabow

I'd like to see him pull it off!


----------



## brae

I would love to see him do it


----------



## Pete53

i don`t shoot Elite yet but from what i see now those Elite bows are by far i much better built bow than what he was shooting,you can bet we have not yet seen what bow Elite will be building for the 2014 vegas shoot.personally i hope Levi Morgan wins, it would be the best thing for indoor archery. i wish Mr. Morgan the best of luck.Pete53


----------



## KimberTac1911

Going with Levi. Yes he has a lot of pressure to do well. But look what's behind him now he left Mathews. Mathews had taken him to court for contract and so on. They helps with your mood on and off the range. Levi took a deep breath and all that past is gone. His show was rated 1st. I feel like he is going to put high numbers up all year. Lost the drama and excited to shoot for elite.


----------



## N7709K

Levi shooting a 900 isn't something anyone is really debating- it's how far into the shoot off he'll make it. Things change in shoot offs, things change when it comes down to knowing you have to shoot perfect because your competition is going to


----------



## dwagoner

he has just as good a chance as previous years, the equipment isnt the factor, its him making 90 good shots....


----------



## skiingcappy

Just give him a stick and a string, and he can make it work.


----------



## deer down

freakshow is going to win it


----------



## BigCnyn

Moneys on Reo .....


----------



## bows_-_arrows

money on JimmyP........


----------



## Uzurmnd247

I don't think he'll clean it. I may be wrong but didn't another great shooter switch from a Hoyt to Prime. (Dave Cousins) How did he do?


----------



## rsully661

i really hope so cause im gonna be there to watch !!!


----------



## FV Chuck

Uzurmnd247 said:


> I don't think he'll clean it. I may be wrong but didn't another great shooter switch from a Hoyt to Prime. (Dave Cousins) How did he do?


You mean aside from the World Cup teams he made and medals he's won and World Championships he won since the switch?....


----------



## Uzurmnd247

Read the post! He said this year! Meaning 2014!


----------



## Pete53

chuck good comment Dave Cousins has won alot since his switch and i do expect so will Levi Morgan with his Elite brand bows. personally this is very good for the archery world and i hope Mr. Cousins and Mr. Morgan continue to do well. i am not sure if some of these guys who made comments really understand the top pro`s ,they like the pressure that`s what makes them great target archers !


----------



## Uzurmnd247

The question as I read it said" would you bet on Levi shooting a 900 again this year in Vegas?" (I don't think he will.) I said that Dave Cousins, I believe didn't shoot a 900 with the Prime bow his first time with it shooting Vegas. I was making a comparison. Yes, he did shoot better later on. But we're talking Vegas in 2 months.


----------



## FV Chuck

Uzurmnd247 said:


> Read the post! He said this year! Meaning 2014!


Really? 
Thats what I was supposed to get all of that out of his one line?... "" I don't think he'll clean it. I may be wrong but didn't another great shooter switch from a Hoyt to Prime. (Dave Cousins) How did he do?"""

I guess I missed all of that. 
OK. Yeah. I'm out. See ya

Yelling at me. Cool. Good for you dude. Pretty sure this is another classic reason you don't get Pro's to really come on here and comment.

*peaceout


----------



## target1

Why would we even care what Levi does? It makes us sound like a bunch of Miley Cyrus fangirls.


----------



## huntelk

Uh...the same reason some people care if Tiger Woods, Peyton Manning, Jeff Gordon, etc. win their respective sports. This is still Archery Talk the last time I checked my browser. 

But hey, if you are into twerking or whatever by all means go for it



target1 said:


> Why would we even care what Levi does? It makes us sound like a bunch of Miley Cyrus fangirls.


----------



## Daniel Boone

target1 said:


> Why would we even care what Levi does? It makes us sound like a bunch of Miley Cyrus fangirls.


So in your opinion no one should be interested in pro archery? 

Levi one of the most recognized archers today!
DB


----------



## darton3d

Daniel Boone said:


> So in your opinion no one should be interested in pro archery?
> 
> Levi one of the most recognized archers today!
> DB


Good to see you posting DB! Miss the discussions you used to start. Hope your recovery is going well and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## target1

Daniel Boone said:


> So in your opinion no one should be interested in pro archery?
> 
> Levi one of the most recognized archers today!
> DB


Hey, I LOVE archery, but I'm not in love with any of the players. All this fandom is a little wierd in my opinion.


----------



## Pete53

yes,we all enjoy archery,and some of us enjoy betting and maybe making statements for fun in all sports. but the post did read 2014 vegas pro division making the finals with a 900 will Levi Morgan make the cut. my answer is heck yes and i would take the bet ! here is another one to bet on seattle in this years football superbowl they will be their!happy thanksgiving !


----------



## Ditch Pickle

lol lol lol lol lol......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . still the same as always.................


----------



## hoytshooter15

Daniel Boone said:


> Levi one of the most recognized archers today!
> DB


Haha I feel so special! Lol just kiddin, I know who you guys are talking about.


----------



## db102550

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mocheese

target1 said:


> Hey, I LOVE archery, but I'm not in love with any of the players. All this fandom is a little wierd in my opinion.


Some of these posts amuse me. If you truly did not care at all would why would you bother to click on this thread and then take the time to post on it? Back on topic, I believe Levi will make the shoot-off and I believe he is good for our sport.


----------



## kjwhfsd

Daniel Boone said:


> So in your opinion no one should be interested in pro archery?
> 
> Levi one of the most recognized archers today!
> DB


When you say recognized you mean on AT and 3D Not the world correct. Because most of the archery world have no clue who he is.


----------



## Dan-0

kjwhfsd said:


> When you say recognized you mean on AT and 3D Not the world correct. Because most of the archery world have no clue who he is.


He probably means the millions of hunters that watch his extremely highly rated show on the Outdoor Channel world wide, the thousands that compete in and/or follow 3d tournaments across the country, the thousands that compete in and/or follow the US based Indoor spot shoots, the millions that read the various hunting magazines that he's featured in as a subject of articles and advertisements, or the millions of customers of the countless archery shops that hang posters of Levi in them, or maybe the hundreds of thousands that read about him on AT and other sites. Or maybe it's the people that don't do any of these things, but are influenced by those people that do. 

I would venture to say that "most of the archery world" do have a clue who he is, and "some of the archery world" do not. 

But regardless, making the Vegas shoot off is not an easy feat. Whether he does or doesn't, it's going to be awesome to watch!


----------



## kjwhfsd

Dan-0 said:


> He probably means the millions of hunters that watch his extremely highly rated show on the Outdoor Channel world wide, the thousands that compete in and/or follow 3d tournaments across the country, the thousands that compete in and/or follow the US based Indoor spot shoots, the millions that read the various hunting magazines that he's featured in as a subject of articles and advertisements, or the millions of customers of the countless archery shops that hang posters of Levi in them, or maybe the hundreds of thousands that read about him on AT and other sites. Or maybe it's the people that don't do any of these things, but are influenced by those people that do.
> 
> I would venture to say that "most of the archery world" do have a clue who he is, and "some of the archery world" do not.
> 
> But regardless, making the Vegas shoot off is not an easy feat. Whether he does or doesn't, it's going to be awesome to watch!


Wow might want to look at the fita world. Hint they are many millions more of them.


----------



## Dan-0

kjwhfsd said:


> Wow might want to look at the fita world. Hint they are many millions more of them.


Wow. Yep I'm aware of the FITA World, just as I'm sure that the FITA world is aware of the NFAA world. Hint.


----------



## target1

I wouldn't be to sure of that. In the USA primarily the mid-states, Bowhunters, 3D and spot shooters believe it is the center of the archery world. In reality most of the archers on the planet live outside the US. A good majority in the Orient. They don't pay much attention to the US hunter group. While Levi and the rest arer known here they are not other places. There are a few exceptiions to this because the compound is growing in popularity. Guys like Reo and Dave Cousins are a little better know. And most of the world shoot recurves. I know this is shattering news, but it's true.

I still think the fanboy obsessions with fellow archers is a bit wierd. I guess we have TV to thank for that.


----------



## Pete53

rest of the world ya they use mostly recurves but to most of us in the U.S.A. or the Big Dog Country we don`t really care what goes on in those countries.here`s another example U.S.A. Football its a huge sport for our country,but world wide soccer is the number one sport.so really yes Pro Compound Archer`s are great to talk about ,watch,and maybe argue and bragg about. its great to have a shooter like Levi Morgan and some of the rest of the Pro`s ,just maybe some more of our youth in the U.S.A. will learn to enjoy archery and stay out of trouble. one other big great thing we are still a free country !


----------



## destroyerb784

I hope he wins every tournament he enters, I like him and his show.


----------



## nc514

That Schlotzenberger fella (or whatever his name is) won, I saw. But how'd Levi do?


----------



## modern_outlaw76

He made the shoot off but got knocked out about half way through.


----------



## mikep43019

he got 4th


----------



## Pete53

Levi Morgan did very well with his Elite bow like was said 4th on sunday in the shoot off and a bonze medal saturday ,so really he continues to shoot even better now.to be honest it was with a 35 inch Elite hunting bow painted in a target bow color.


----------



## Archery Power

xpq


----------



## Archery Power

target1 said:


> Why would we even care what Levi does? It makes us sound like a bunch of Miley Cyrus fangirls.


Aman to that,


----------

